# Anime Hair Color Game



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm going to post a color and the person below me is going to post a picture of an anime character with that hair color along with another random color for the next poster.

Name the character and/or anime they're from if you can. (Anime style art is allowed if you can't think of /find an actual character, but try too. ^~^) Note: (can repeat any color already said)

Green


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

C.C. - Code Geass

*Black*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sebastian, Black Butler/黒執事

purple

I'm glad you posted for green because I don't watch much anime and couldn't think of anyone


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Azuma Yunoki - La Corda D'oro

Aha I started to think hmm maybe I shouldn't have started with green..

White


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Shogo Makishima - Psycho-Pass

Pink


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Chibiusa- Sailor Moon

Blue


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Konan from Naruto Shippuden










*Brown*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger - Attack on Titan

Blonde


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Howl from Howl's moving castle










*Turquoise*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *Turquoise*


I had to think about this for a minute. XD










*Bulma - Dragon Ball/Z/GT*

*Red*


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Makise Kurisu / Steins Gate








*
Orange*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

Pain from naruto shippuuden

*grey*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*Asahina Iori - Brothers Conflict*

*Silver*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've not watched the anime of this, only read the manga (and I'm not sure his hair counts as silver here.) but he's awesome sooo 










Ayame Sohma - Fruits Basket.

If not then there's also Pegasus from Yugioh!










but, he's not nearly as cool.

*Lilac hair*


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

yuri- dirty pair flash

Auburn


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've not watched the anime of this, only read the manga (and I'm not sure his hair counts as silver here.) but he's awesome sooo
> 
> Ayame Sohma - Fruits Basket.


*I love Ayame!! <3 Yuki and him are so funny together.
*
~~~~~~~~

I think this is pretty close to auburn..



















Lydia Carlton - Earl and Fairy

*Black*

(Note: can repeat any color already said)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Hikigaya Hachiman - Yahari Ore no Seishun Rabu Kome wa Machigatteiru

*Blue*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

happy from fairy tail <3 (fur is hair too)

*green*


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

derpresion said:


> happy from fairy tail <3 (fur is hair too)
> 
> *green*












Midorima Shintarou from Kuroko no Basuke.
Green is his name, literally.

*Next: Indigo*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Rika Furude










higurashi no naku koro ni

brown


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SteinerOfThule said:


> brown












Yuichi Aizawa from Kannon.

*PURPLE*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> *PURPLE*


D.N.Angel ~ Dark










*Pink*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuno Gasai









Mirai Nikki

Blue


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kuroko from Kuroko no Basket










*Yellow/Blonde*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Blue


Ryuuji from Toradora










*Burgundy *


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> *Burgundy *


Gou Matsuoka - Free!










*White*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Eucliwood Hellscythe

Kore wa zombie desu ka










orange


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kyo Sohma / Fruits Basket



















*Black*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Tomoki Kuroki










Watamote

Red


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Tomoki Kuroki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boogie :heart

Kurama -Yu Yu Hakusho










Yellow/Blonde


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Joey Wheeler









blue


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Karoku










Karneval

*Green*


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Mashiro










Bleach

Multi-colored


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Shura Kirigakure

Ao no Exorcist









black


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Izaya Orihara from Durarara!!










Pastel Color


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Misha, from the visual novel Katawa Shoujo

Purple


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Kagamin










lucky star

yellow


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Aidou Hanabusa

Vampire Knight


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Winry Rockbell from FMA... my favorite :yes


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Lids said:


> Winry Rockbell from FMA... my favorite :yes


<3 Luurrv her. :heart What's the next color?


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Nanami said:


> <3 Luurrv her. :heart What's the next color?


Oops :um How about... blue.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Ayanami Rei

Neon Genesis Evangelion


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*Light Brown*


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Firo Prochainezo - Baccano!

White


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Lids said:


> White


I've been wanting to see Baccano! How's it?

D.Gray-Man

Allen Walker










*Red*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

shana

shakugan no shana










orange


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Nanami said:


> I've been wanting to see Baccano! How's it?


I liked it quite a bit. It is definitely worth watching imo.









Shippo, InuYasha

green


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Sailor Neptune

Sailor Moon










*Dark/Navy Blue*


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Simon
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (my fave series ^^)

hmm...how about Multicolored hair?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Red


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Amelia McFly, Trigun

How about... blonde


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Asuna- Sword Art Online

*Silver*


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yin - Darker Than Black

*White*


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Toshiro Hitsugaya
Bleach

...Magenta/pink


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Jewelry Bonney 
One Piece

Black hair next.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Sebastian Michaelis









brown


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Sasha Braus (or Potato Girl)
Shingeki no Kyoijin

Orange.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

badou nails from dogs: bullets and carnage

*yellow*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Gourry Gabriev - Slayers










...*Light Pink*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

tamao tamamura from shaman king

*light green*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Mermaid Melody - Yuri











*Dark Red*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

erza scarlet from fairy tail <3

*light purple*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kyouko Kirigiri - Danganronpa: The Animation










*Dark Gray*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yuuki father from shiki

*turqouise*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hatsune Miku - I know she isn't from an anime but I figure the art styles the important thing here.

Purple


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Mizore Shirayuki from Rosario Vampire:









Orange.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Holo - Spice & Wolf

Black


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Jun Ushiro from Bokurano. We look like twins. :b










Maybe we should start making this more difficult? Peach.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Yuigahama Yui from My Teenage Romcom SNAFU










hmm... Slate brown like a brownish grey.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

ozaki toshio from shiki (well close enough i think :s)

*dark blue*


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Sailor Mercury










Blue-green.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

noah kaiba from yugioh duel monsters

*pastel orange*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kirino Kousaka - Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai. 
I've not seen this anime but I've seen it compared to Watamote (social anxiety anime). 









Coral


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kanon from Shining tears x wind

Lilac


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Dokuro-chan - Bludgeoning Angel Dokuro-Chan










Tangerine


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ichigo - Bleach

Pink


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Yuiko Hawatari - Loveless










Copper


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

nami from one piece

*dark green*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Sumire Shouda - Gakuen Alice










*Black*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

l lawliet from death note

*light blue*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Botan - Yu Yu Hakusho










*2 hair colors.*


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Inuyasha








Lol.








(Is this cheating? lawl.)

Any Blue


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Lish3rs said:


> Inuyasha
> 
> (Is this cheating? lawl.)
> 
> Any Blue


Lol that was funny.

Kaito - Vocaloid










*Dark Brown*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

kiba from naruto

snow white


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Hoshimiya Yashiro - Denpa Onna To Seishun Otoko










*Steel Blue:*


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Naoto Shirogane Persona 4: Animation

hair w/ highlights


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Do video games count? If so, all I can think of is Akane from the Arcana Hearts series.










Pale yellow hair.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Utau Hoshina - Shugo Chara










*Bright Red*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Shanks - One Piece

Blue


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

black star from soul eater

*pitch black*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Sato -Welcome to the NHK










Sea Green


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's at least close









Yukina from Yu Yu Hakusho

light green


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Freed - Fairy Tail

Blonde


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Shizuo Heiwajima - Durarara!!










Purple


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kinana - Fairy Tail

Gray


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

doctor stein from soul eater

*old pink* (idk if its right word in english but its like a bit diff from reg pink, kinda pastel but darker)


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

raikou shimizu from nabari no ou

*brown*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Light Yagami

red


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yoko from tengen toppa gurren lagan

*black*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*Tomoko Kuroki* - Watamote










Grey


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

undertaker from kurosh itsuji

*orange*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Misty - From Pokemon of course! c;










*Teal*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Super Marshy said:


> *Teal*


Kinda teal..light teal? XD

Yamuraiha - Magi










Olive Green


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Light Purple Blue


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

mashiro moritaka from bakuman (in manga)

*red*


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Minori Kushieda-Toradora










Invisible/clear(bald)


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

ikakku madarame from bleach

*whatever color but afro*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

bobobo-bo bo-bobo from bobobo-bo bo-bobo

*blonde*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ji-Gun Yoo - The Breaker: New Waves









Blonde


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! / Usui Takumi










Any but hair covering one eye


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

nagato from naruto shippuuden

whatever color curly hair


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

[/URL]

Fixed picture* I don't know who it is. I just have almost a thousand random anime wallpapers of girls. Some of which I know, othesr I don't.

Light pink


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

^ cant see pic and you didnt say who it is








gasai yuno from mirai nikki

*green*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dono the anime but who cares.










Red


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Kurama - Yu Yu Hakusho

Dark khaki


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Weeeeeeeell Light Yagami - Death Note maybe?










For some reason I can't think of anyone with brown hair other than from Attack on Titan. XD

Chocolate Brown *-*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

me too actually : P thats why








zoe hange from shingeki no kyoujin

*blood red*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

derpresion said:


> me too actually : P thats why
> 
> zoe hange from shingeki no kyoujin
> 
> *blood red*


Lol *thumps up*

*Brian Roscoe - Gosick*










Fuchsia/Purplish-pinkish


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mirai Nikki - Minene Uryu

Red


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

reno from final fantasy: advent children

*orange like orange*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Miharu Shimizu - Baka no Test

Any colour but with a mohawk.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

ivan from katekyo hitman reborn (3rd from right)

any color with pigtails


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hatsune Miku

Any style but at least two different colours.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Short, black hair.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

mei misaki-another









Long light green


----------

